# Dia de Reyes (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Que vamos a pedirle a los Reyes Magos en esta oporunidad ?

Que este siga siendo el mejor foro dedicado a alguna distribucion gnu linux.

Feliz Dia de Reyes.

----------

## samplemix

Feliz Dia de Reyes.

Si, Grande gentoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## luisx

yo ya pedi un nokia 5800 y ya lo mande a reparacion xD

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Feliz dia de los reyes, ademas aca es la navidad de los negros o "Pascua de los Negros", claro que ese se celebra en el norte de Chile  :Very Happy: 

Mmmm.... pedi, que todos los gentoozas esten mucho tiempo con Gentoo

Saludos!!!

----------

## will198

Feliz reyes a todos...

que los reyes os emerge muchos regalos...

emerge -va regalo-de-reyes  :Smile: 

----------

## johpunk

mm pues esto aca muy rara la persona que lo "celebra" pero igual feliz reyes a todos   :Laughing: 

----------

